# No logro descargar nada

## joaking5

que tal , estoy intentando descargar diferentes paquetes para diferentes tareas, por ejemplo el webmin, qmail,hasa la actualizacion del portage, pero siempre me envia un error al principo yo pense que era por restricciones de puertos e internet pero ya esta todo abierto y aun asi me marcalos mismos errores

root~#emerge webmin

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.30 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz

--06:04:14--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Connection timed out.

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz

--06:05:14--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.46.7.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org|152.46.7.109|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden: header 'Content-Type' value denied

06:05:45 ERROR 403: Forbidden: header 'Content-Type' value denied.

>>> Downloading http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/F/FL/FLORA/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz

--06:05:45--  http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/F/FL/FLORA/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz'

Resolving search.cpan.org... 84.45.68.23

Connecting to search.cpan.org|84.45.68.23|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://www.msg.com.mx/CPAN/authors/id/F/FL/FLORA/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz [following]

--06:05:47--  http://www.msg.com.mx/CPAN/authors/id/F/FL/FLORA/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz'

Resolving www.msg.com.mx... 200.33.54.1

Connecting to www.msg.com.mx|200.33.54.1|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden: header 'Content-Type' value denied

06:06:08 ERROR 403: Forbidden: header 'Content-Type' value denied.

>>> Downloading http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/F/FL/FLORA/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz

--06:06:08--  http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/F/FL/FLORA/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz'

Resolving www.cpan.org... 66.39.76.93

Connecting to www.cpan.org|66.39.76.93|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden: header 'Content-Type' value denied

06:06:20 ERROR 403: Forbidden: header 'Content-Type' value denied.

!!! Couldn't download Net_SSLeay.pm-1.30.tar.gz. Aborting.

Lo mismo me envia cuando intento emerger otros paquetes, intente actualizar el portage , si lleva acabo el emerge --sync pero cuando le doy emerge portage me envia losmismos errores , alguien tiene idea del por que, quepueda auxiliarme

----------

## JotaCE

una pregunta tonta..... configuraste tu conexion a internet?? pppoe, dhcp etc?

Salutis Mutis

----------

## joaking5

Si mi configuracion de internet esta configurada, y tiene salida a internet sin restricciones  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> una pregunta tonta..... configuraste tu conexion a internet?? pppoe, dhcp etc?
> 
> Salutis Mutis

 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

es tan sencillo como que no estas actualizando el portage ó tu conexion esta mal. Me apunto al primero emerge --sync

----------

## joaking5

Si, de hecho el emerge --sync lo llevo acabo sin errores y una ves terminado esta tarea y darle emerge portage o emerge -u portage me envia el mismo error

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> es tan sencillo como que no estas actualizando el portage ó tu conexion esta mal. Me apunto al primero emerge --sync

 

----------

## jbcjorge

Qué pasa si intentas hacer la descarga a mano... con wget, por supuesto...

Otra cosa, tienes activada la use debug en wget, o en general (u otro paquete relacionado), porque algunas veces puede causar problemas...

Saludos...!!!

----------

## JotaCE

haz lo siguiente 

```
ping www.gentoo.org
```

```
ping www.google.com
```

que resultado te devuelve???

----------

## hashashin

¿Y si pruebas a cambiar el mirror? Veo que tienes el que viene por defecto cámbialo con mirrorselect o directamente en el make.conf.

----------

## sefirotsama

Si el ping es correcto, yo también creo que deberias cambiar de mirror en el make.conf ya que puedes navegar bien pero no descargar. Pon en primer lugar un server proximo a ti (en distancia física). Y alguno más por si el primero falla... el primero o esta caido.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Pon en primer lugar un server proximo a ti (en distancia física)

 

Que ganas de vivir en el priemr mundo!! Es tan mala la conectividad en Argentina que usualmente obtengo mejores tasas de transferencia de servidores de EE.UU. que de los que me quedan mas cerca, (Brasil).   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## ekz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Sefirotsama wrote:*   Pon en primer lugar un server proximo a ti (en distancia física) 
> 
> Que ganas de vivir en el priemr mundo!! Es tan mala la conectividad en Argentina que usualmente obtengo mejores tasas de transferencia de servidores de EE.UU. que de los que me quedan mas cerca, (Brasil).  
> 
> Salud!

 

Y yo que uso el de argentina   :Shocked: 

SAludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 :Shocked:  <---- Jamás mejor expresado. jeje.

Salud!

----------

